# Sawhorse setup - beginner question



## ctychick

I definitely need some kind of elevated work surface, but I'm a beginner and don't want to go crazy with something fancy. I plan on buying a couple of sawhorses and a sheet of plywood, but I have a couple of questions…

1. Does the plywood get attached to the sawhorses in some way? It seems to me that the plywood could easily shift around while I work if it wasn't locked down in some way. When I look at the sawhorses out there, I don't see an easy way of adding a clamp, unless I'm missing something.

2. Is there a brand or type of sawhorse that I should look for? I want to go budget but reliable. HD is my only local big box store, so something that can be purchased there would be idea.

3. Should I be getting a basic sheet of plywood or are there certain specs (thickness, type, etc.)?

Thanks so much!


----------



## bondogaposis

A sheet of plywood on sawhorses is a temporary solution at best. You have to start somewhere so build your own sawhorses there are a zillion plans you can find online for that. Here is one
Sawhorses are very useful and every wood worker should know how to build a pair. It would be quite easy to screw the plywood to the sawhorses for stability. 3/4" plywood is minimum thickness for a work bench, a double layer would be better.


----------



## rexb

For the sawhorses, buy some brackets like this (or there are lots of other types out there) and use cheap wood to complete them. Or, to go even cheaper, google sawhorse plans and build some completely out of wood. Here is one example. Plus, this is a good beginner project to get some experience.


----------



## SnowyRiver

You could just build the sawhorses out of some scrap 2X4, lay the plywood on them and either put some screws in each corner into the sawhorses, or use a clamp to clamp each corner. Another way to do this that makes a good workbench is to put an old solid core door on a couple of saw horses. Its much thicker than plywood and wont sag. You can find old doors that are cheep at recycling centers like Habitat for Humaniity ReStores.


----------



## madts

You can make your own.
http://shoppingmatchmaker.com/sawhorse.html

If you have a problem just screw through the plywood into the horses.


----------



## BillWhite

You might even want to consider the folding sawhorses. I have two Sawhorse brand that have been great.
They re light and strong. Sure are easy to store. http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12322183&cp=1259459
See the link.
Bll


----------



## RussellAP

My primary work bench is a couple saw horses I made with the brackets sold in HD and a piece of 4×4 MDF. It's as solid as anything I've worked on. 
There isn't a set of horses you can buy that would be good for a workbench though. You have to make it yourself.


----------



## crank49

I used those yellow, heavy guage folding steel saw horses from HD and a double thickness of 3/4" plywood for a top, before I built my bench.
In fact, I built my bench, upside down, right on top of those very saw horses.
Since they are steel, you have to attach a 2×4 across the top to avoid wrecking your saw blades when sawing on top of the saw horses; screw holes are provided for that.

I don't think any of the plastic ones would be strong enough.
OR, as everyone else has suggested you could make your own; tons of plans available.

I made some custom ones of my own even though I still have the steel store bought ones.
You always need a portable place to work on outside projects. At least I do. YMMV


----------



## ChuckC

Saw horses are great but you are probably better off getting some 2×4 and making a simple frame with 2×4 legs and then put the same piece of ply on top of that. It would be stable and at a more appropriate height.
Good luck!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

I haven't seen anyone else talk about them, so I'll chime in.

I have four of the folding sheet metal sawhorses sold in hardware as well as the big box stores. I think they work great. They are light weight and fairly sturdy when set up.

I have had them for about 15 years now. They are covered in paint and lacquer and glue and still going strong. I take care when folding them up so the legs are not bent. A little care, like with any other tool, and they will last forever.

I screw a length of 2×6 to the top of each saw horse. When the 2×6 gets all cut up, I unscrew it, flip it over, and screw it back on.

If I need a work surface, I will lay a piece of 3/4" plywood or an old slab door. If it it light work, it's an old hollow core door. If it needs to be more solid, I have an old solid core door.

Cheers!


----------



## Loren

Hollow core door works good for an assembly and layout
table. You cannot pound on it but the torsion box-like
construction makes them stay flatter than plywood. 
MDF or melamine will stay flatter, but of coarse these
are very heavy sheets and if left outdoors the edges 
get wet the thing swells and gets ruined eventually 
as a work surface.

In terms of support you can get 2 of those yellow folding
steel sawhorses and tie them together with a couple
of straight 2×4s and lay your door on top of that.

I have both the steel and the folding plastic ones and
I think the plastic ones are easier to use. The steel
ones have individually adjustable legs. On uneven surfaces
the steel ones will twist when you put weight on them - 
it's not a bad thing and its a factor in the way they are
made that comes in handy sometimes, but be aware of it.


----------



## dhazelton

I think the folding steel horses are a bit shorter than the wooden kit ones (I may be incorrect). The wooden ones are a great height for a bench. I would run a 2X4 stringer on each end of the saw horse top to connect the two horses at the length you want. Put a couple of more 2X4s in the frame cross wise and put your top of choice on. You could even put some supports and a lower storage shelf on the whole affair.


----------



## DKV

Build your first workbench. You do not need an interim saw horse bench. Buy some 2×4s, a solid core door and find a free plan at fine woodworking or any of the other mags. If you want to woodwork then woodwork…
Don


----------



## Viking

Once you have your sawhorses built you might want to check the Rockler sawhorse brackets to secure your top.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=25430

Good luck.


----------



## PutnamEco

I'll cast another vote for build them yourself. 









A pair built like this shouldn't cost more than $20 in 2×4s, put some 3/4" exterior plywood over the top and you're set.They can be made very quickly if 10 8' 2×4s are cut in half and 2 of those halves are cut in half again and then assambled without the top surface extending past the legs.

If you insist on buying a pair, I will recommend Trojan Tools sawhorses as they are simple. strong, and versatile, being that you can make them up with any length or width of 2x material

Yes, I know this sawhorse looks rough,it's the only one I have around that I can get a clear picture of, it has been sitting outside uncovered for many years and was thrown together in about 10 minutes, to hold a bunch of 12" x 12" x 12' timbers off the ground and has been abused ever since. With a little time and effort these sawhorses can be made to both look and function well.

There are some simple to build folding ones around as well, If your interested.


----------



## nwbusa

"Build your first workbench. You do not need an interim saw horse bench. Buy some 2×4s, a solid core door and find a free plan at fine woodworking or any of the other mags. If you want to woodwork then woodwork…
Don"

This is the kind of high-handed response that really irritates me. Who are you to say what the OP needs or doesn't need? Giving an opinion is one thing, but to provide a smartass statement like "If you want to woodwork then woodwork…" is far from helpful, especially to a new member who may or may not have the skills, equipment, or desire to build their first workbench right this moment.

OP, I would suggest that you do indeed look into building your own sawhorses if that's the route you want to go. Using a full sheet of 4×8 plywood might be a bit unwieldy. You might consider having a sheet cut down to 2×8 and doubling it up for added ridgidity. If eight feet is too long for your space, you could also cut it down lengthwsie to something more manageable (say five or six feet). The HD store should be able to do that for you.


----------



## DKV

High-handed? I don't think so. Just my opinion. My very first project was building my workbench, I didn't even have a tablesaw yet but knew I was interested in woodworking.
OP, I would suggest that you do indeed look into building your own workbench. It won't cost you much and I'm fairly certain you'll enjoy it more. I'm still using my first workbench (2×4's and solid core door) and have added to it as time went on. Look at my bench in "workbench slapdown". The bench doesn't need to be fancy, just functional.
Again, I repeat, if you want to woodwork then woodwork. A workbench is the perfect opening project.
Don


----------



## nwbusa

No doubt, a workbench is an essential shop tool for most woodworkers and can be a great project to learn on. That's not what the OP was asking about, but it's good input nonetheless.


----------



## GrandpaLen

Here is a Sturdy but Simple Sawhorse with step by step video from one of the LumberJocks.

lumberjocks.com/Stevinmarin/blog/29700

Props to Steve.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## dhazelton

Why does a saw horse bench need to be interim? And who says the poster even wants to be a 'woodworker?' If you look at ctychicks first post she talks about wanting to do some furniture refinishing, so maybe a work surface that can be knocked down and stored against a wall is what she needs - and more importantly, wants.


----------



## AndyDuframe

As much as I like my sawhorses (that I built from scratch), If all I needed were an "elevated work surface"-I'd probably skip building anything and just stop by a garage sale or second hand store and buy a table. The only real advantages in using sawhorses for a worktable are (1) they take up less space than a table, (2) they're portable, and (3) unlike a workbench or work table, you don't have to worry so much about marring them up with your saw blade.


----------



## ctychick

OP here…

Thanks for all your replies. I'm definitely going to build my sawhorse and will likely use the instructions in Steve's video. I guess I have to go out and buy a compound mitre saw now, LOL! I was really hoping to put that purchase off for a while (budget and all that!) but maybe now is the time. I'm assuming there isn't any way around this??


----------



## AndyDuframe

You don't necessarily need a saw like that to cut miters. A hand-held circular saw also works.
Here's the sawhorse design I use (see link), which can be built with a circular saw-and a few less angles to cut than what you see in Steve's video.

http://www.ezwoodshop.com/sawhorse-plans.html


----------



## ctychick

Andy - I don't think I'm ready for a circular saw. I'm generally pretty bold, but there's something about that thing that scares me. Maybe it's because I have two little kids who have had their share of ER visits?? My neighbor is an EMT and just today I ran into her at the hardware store. I told her some of my DIY plans and she cringed when I told her that the circular saw was on my list. I think I want to master my jigsaw first.


----------



## nwbusa

Circular saws are one of those tools that have the "scary" factor-I've had a couple of nasty kickbacks that thankfully didn't result in injury, but scared the poo out of me. I took the time to learn to use the saw correctly and now I find it to be a great tool, but one that must be used with respect.

You could certainly use your jigsaw with a straightedge to cut down 2x lumber and sheet goods. It'll just go a little slower than with a circ saw or miter saw. Good luck!


----------



## dhazelton

If you are serious when you ask 'is there a way around this?', then yes - just buy the brackets. Nothing but straight cuts there. Compound joinery is not easy. Not hard but not easy. When it comes to spinning blades don't do anything you are uncomfortable with. It's no fun anymore if you go in the deep end too fast.


----------



## ctychick

Just to clarify - and perhaps I should have done so in my first post - I am not striving to be a woodworker who regularly builds furniture and other "from scratch" items. I'm decorating my home and trying to do some high-end things on a tight budget. These things are primarily decorative and "Ikea Hacks"-type modifications. I have a long wishlist of projects and am willing to spend up for the higher end of casual DIY'er-class tools. Some of my tools have already paid for themselves. I'm a creative person and a graphic designer by trade. My hobby is design. The "woodworking" is a means to an end that I enjoy, but I do it for the satisfaction of "knocking off" very high-end items I admire in decor mags without spending crazy money on items and interior decorator fees. No decks. No cabinetry. Maybe a bookshelf here or there. If I'm able to use my newly gained skills for some home repair, all the better. I just need a table of some sort and was trying to figure out how sawhorses work and the best way of getting one in my garage so I can move onto my next project. I'm actually now leaning toward the 2×4/brackets approach. Quick, easy and storage-friendly. Thanks all! Great thread!


----------



## dhazelton

ctychick, i was a graphic designer/art director in my previous life, exited the city and do renovation work now. I miss all the creative challenges, but there are other creative challenges out there for me now.

Get two sets of the horses - that way you can have two heights, one closer to workbench height, and one a little lower to work on the bigger items like bookcases and dressers. You could also make some apple crates like photographers used to have - they gave you three different heights. Also a Black and Decker Workmate has two heights and the table opens up to a clamp. I love mine.

If you don't have a cordless drill buy the Ryobi at HD - you can get a combo pack with a drill, a driver (nice to not have to change bits when you are making something) and a little cordless saw. For just cutting 3/4" thick or occasional 2 by 4/s that little saw is enough - and it won't scare you like a regular saw will. If you already have a cordless drill see if the manufacturer offers a cordless saw that takes the same battery. I know you didn't ask, but that is an affordable and easy entry to having a saw that is easy and safer to use.


----------



## PutnamEco

It has been my experience that sawhorses made with brackets from the home improvement stores are not very stable unless they are braced. A simple set of cross braces does wonders for their stability.

I'm surprised no one has suggested to just use a hand saw. A decent hand saw will make fairly short work of cross cutting a few 2×4s and with a little patience can even be used to cut miters and bevels. I think it would even be a good learning experience in getting a feel for how saws work in wood. Some people do take great joy in building furniture with nothing but hand powered tools. I have to admit that even though I do have a large selection of tools to draw from, I still reach for a hand saw on occasion. I find that it can be a relaxing way to cut some wood without all the noise and the inconvenience of having to drag extension cords, safety glasses and hearing protection out.


----------



## ctychick

dhazelton - Thanks for the input. Actually, just yesterday my cordless drill arrived on my doorstep from amazon! I think I had actually seen a similar Ryobi kit at HD, but passed on it for some reason that I can't now recall. Perhaps at the time I could only focus on one tool at a time, LOL! The B&D cordless that is charging at this moment is an 18 volt and came with a second battery. Since I use my original corded drill constantly, I thought this was a solid package. I'll definitely look into the saw you mention, though. As for the WorkMate - perhaps I'll make that request for Mothers Day. My 6 yo daughter was just asking what I wanted from her and my husband. I was going to ask for jewelry, but I think I actually want a power tool instead!! LOL! Who woulda thunk it?

It's nice to connect with someone with a similar background. My brain races with ideas for everything ranging from Photoshop experiments to dip-dying my dining room chair cushions, LOL! It's a bit overwhelming, but in a good way. I'd be in real trouble if this woodworking thing actually became "woodworking."


----------



## helluvawreck

I used to have a matched pair of saw horses that I loved. These were shorter than standard and not quite as long. They were really good for carrying from site to site. I made them from a pattern that I saw in an old woodworking book about 25 years ago and they lasted me for good number of years. One of the nice features that they had was the top was made with two boards and there was a large gap between the boards and the edges of the boards also stuck over the skirts a little. This gap and the overhang allowed you to use some standard c-clamps in some pretty creative ways. I was also careful to make them very well so they served me for a long time. There's nothing wrong with making a couple of good standard size saw horses at first and clamping a piece of plywood to them when you need to. Saw horses are a good thing for anyone to have. You can use this setup to build you a simple but effective workbench.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## brtech

If you go the brackets route, get the plastic brackets like these:
http://www.amazon.com/Fulton-Corporation-Sawhorsebracket-8909-Horse/dp/B000VKWZX4/ref=sr_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1336575038&sr=1-1
although finding them locally is usually cheaper
You can use a 2×6 on the top for a more stable surface.

A hand saw is a good investment.

Eventually, you will need a table saw. A circ saw is real handy for lots of projects though. A miter saw is far down the list IMHO unless you get into serious carpentry or lots of cross cutting.

If you have power tools, you need a pair of safety glasses, hearing protector and, if you are cutting a lot, a respirator mask with a dust filter. Use 'em, always


----------



## dhazelton

If you got the Black and Decker Firestorm they offer an 18 volt circular saw, you just have to make sure the battery is identical (they like to change that stuff every few years to keep us guessing). I only suggested it as it would be easier and cleaner than always using a jigsaw. The suggestion to just use a handsaw is a valid one, too. No juice required.

I ran into a designer friend and he told me Pshop and Quark were out, Indesign was in - I'm obsolete already!


----------



## ctychick

dhaze - trying desperately to learn InDesign. Way out of my comfort zone! It doesn't hold a candle to Photoshop for photos - I do a lot of photo restoration and artsy portrait alterations - but for any kind of copy and page layout Indesign is absolutely the gold standard right now. I thought it would be intuitive b/c of my Photoshop experience. Not so. I donate a lot of my time a cancer foundation - brochures, media kits, etc. I try my best in InDesign, but it is painful!


----------



## ZiCheng

I'm in the same situation. I will definitely be building my own workbench, but it sounds like anything that is stable with a surface on top can be a temporary work bench. To add to the list of ideas, what about weighed down milk crates as 'legs'?


----------

